# Paul Washer's Sermon



## discipulo (Oct 4, 2009)

This is a Sermon preached by Paul Washer in a Reformed Chuch in Holland,

after hearing it, I just have to encourage you to listen to it. 

part 1 of 7


[video=youtube;M3nS3pIAb7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3nS3pIAb7c[/video]


----------



## discipulo (Oct 4, 2009)

part 2 of 7

[video=youtube;E5OJic-AZEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5OJic-AZEw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## discipulo (Oct 4, 2009)

part 3 of 7

[video=youtube;NrBV-nOOuo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBV-nOOuo8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## discipulo (Oct 4, 2009)

part 4 of 7

[video=youtube;Tgwctw3dA_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgwctw3dA_k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## discipulo (Oct 4, 2009)

part 5 of 7

[video=youtube;hjdP4dgEEAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjdP4dgEEAg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## discipulo (Oct 5, 2009)

part 6 of 7


[video=youtube;JYjAl9s8KKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYjAl9s8KKI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## discipulo (Oct 5, 2009)

part 7 of 7

[video=youtube;KFFLAv3bKv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFFLAv3bKv0[/video]


----------

